# USER NAMES?????



## lugo35 (13 Jun 2006)

EVENING ALL oops baby been playing with comp again cap locks on  

so where do you all get your user names from , i see some are your names but some are a bit strange me included.

mine comes from a kit car (luego viento) i had planned to build, 35 being the engine size (rover V8 ) . 
there has got to be some good stories behind some of those names??????


----------



## prawnking (13 Jun 2006)

my name is shaun my 3 brothers and sister alway called me prawn because it rimes. 
then from getting good at playing shootemup games on a LAN and on the internet a few years ago they started calling me prawnking.

cheers 
shaun


----------



## JFC (13 Jun 2006)

Mines ever so exciting ...... JFC = Jason Fisher Carpentry , It took me ages to think of it ! My name is Bob Smith in case you wondered :lol:


----------



## mailee (13 Jun 2006)

Ok, ok, Mine sounds like a woman's name I know but I am actually a man. My name is Alan Willey, stop sniggering over there! My name comes from a character in a book I wrote although never got around to publishing. I always remember this name so use it frequently.


----------



## tim (13 Jun 2006)

uummmm.....


:lol: :lol: :lol: 


cheers

gordon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Jun 2006)

Mine's short for David. That's what my mother always called me when she was mad at me. Oh and I was born in a hospital so I could be close to my mother.


----------



## Bean (13 Jun 2006)

Mines an old nickname my real name is Bill Yeomans, shortened to Bill Y then linked to a cartoon character called Billy Bean then Bean. Tortuous route.


----------



## engineer one (14 Jun 2006)

now why i wonder???
years ago trained at Vauxhall, and still involved in part in designing 
things. amongst other things in my strange existance, i design 
model railway kits :lol: :lol: :lol: 

plus i was the first to register here as an engineer, go figure  

paul :wink:


----------



## cutting42 (14 Jun 2006)

Hiya

My real surname is cutting and my fave band a few years ago was Level 42, with the 42 taken from The Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy of which I am also a fan (original Radio series).


----------



## PowerTool (14 Jun 2006)

The first forum I registered on was Screwfix,and there were lots of users with what I thought were good usernames (e.g. Screwfox,Ferm handshake,DeWalt Disney)
Tried desperately to think of something similarly witty and failed  but as I like powertools,and it could almost get a snigger as a double-entendre,I settled for that instead.

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (14 Jun 2006)

cutting42":2sx3grxp said:


> Hiya
> 
> My real surname is cutting and my fave band a few years ago was Level 42, with the 42 taken from The Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy of which I am also a fan (original Radio series).



I'm sure Level 42 were named after the top floor of the worlds highest multi-storey car park (at the time)

And what is 42 ? Some think it is the answer to life,the universe and everything - others merely think it is the answer to 6 times 7..

Andrew


----------



## chiba (14 Jun 2006)

Chiba's where I live. Imaginative, eh?


----------



## ike (14 Jun 2006)

Ike is a nickname gotten when I was knee-high to a grasshopper. Reference a similarity in my haircut at the time to that of a former president of the United States. 

My real name is a Russian name as are those of my brothers and sisters. Neither parent is Russian or a communist.


----------



## Taffy Turner (14 Jun 2006)

Well ....I am a Turner and I'm from Wales and I like alliterative names.....


----------



## dedee (14 Jun 2006)

dedee is just easy to type with one finger :!: Practical rather than imaginative


Andy


----------



## Gill (14 Jun 2006)

Are you left handed Andy? I'd have thought a right hander would have been tempted to go for poopoo... :twisted: .

Gill


----------



## Woodmagnet (14 Jun 2006)

It's my name.


----------



## dedee (14 Jun 2006)

Gill
Ha Ha :lol: 
No I'm normal. But with the mouse stuck to the right hand login is easy with the left - economy of movement you see.

Andy


----------



## Alf (14 Jun 2006)

dedee":2w6crf1u said:


> No I'm normal.


Ooo, a tempting opening there, Andy... :wink: :lol:

Mine is fully explained, well more or less, on my website. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## mr (14 Jun 2006)

ALF unknowingly is responsible for mine, having found here after having chanced upon the Cornish Worskshop I took a leaf out of Alfs book. 
Mike.


----------



## Drew (14 Jun 2006)

Drew because my Dad was Andra

Drew


----------



## Hitch (14 Jun 2006)

Like powertool i regiseted at SF quite some time ago, then a few others. where i called my self Hitachimad, due to my liking for the green stuff. 
Everyone then began to shorten it to Hitch so when i joined here it thought id just be Hitch


----------



## cutting42 (14 Jun 2006)

> ="PowerTool" I'm sure Level 42 were named after the top floor of the worlds highest multi-storey car park (at the time)
> 
> And what is 42 ? Some think it is the answer to life,the universe and everything - others merely think it is the answer to 6 times 7..
> 
> Andrew



Hi Andrew

You are possibly correct, the name was of mixed history:

Origins of the name
The origin of the band's name has been variously described as being inspired by a sign in a lift in a very tall building in the US; the top level of the biggest car-park in the world, in Japan; the floor on which Jonathan Pryce's character resides in the film Brazil (which was released long after the band gained international recognition); or after Tower 42 (also known as NatWest Tower) a tall building in the City of London.

King and Boon Gould decided the band should be called simply by a number, and they both favoured '88' - the number of the bus they used to catch to the recording studio. However, Lindup and Phil Gould saw a poster for a band called 'Rocket 88' so their idea was abandoned (although '88' was later used as a song title). King and Gould both claim to have been reading Douglas Adams' comical science-fiction novel, The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy wherein the Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything, is '42'. Therefore '42' was suggested as a name for the band. It should be noted that their then producer, Andy Sojka (now deceased), similarly claimed to have been reading the book, and claimed to have put forward the number as a suggested band name. It is known therefore, that the use of the number '42' in the band name came from either King, Boon Gould, or Sojka. The appendange of the word 'Level' is claimed to have been from either Sojka's lawyer, or John Gould's (the third brother and band manager) lawyer.

Other names considered for the band were 'Powerline' and 'Kick in the head'. 'Powerline' was rejected and given to another of Sojka's groups, and it was on a white label promotional record numbered 'DAZZ 4' that the words 'Level 42' first appeared. The band providing the B-side - a track called 'Sandstorm' (a track which they also wanted to call 'Kick in the head'). The A side was provided by 'Powerline'.

'Kick In The Head' was finally used by the band as a working title for the song 'A Floating Life' on their 'True Colours' album. The lyric features in the song.

Three further songs (both instrumentals) were 'numbered' by the band: '43', '88' and the B-side 'Forty-two'.[/quote]


----------



## mailee (14 Jun 2006)

You will please excuse my ignorance Alf but it sounds like you are a she and not a he, is that correct? Not to judge a book by it's cover but I had assumed by the name and thought I was the only one to use a name from the opposite gender.


----------



## Alf (14 Jun 2006)

mailee":1e22bm8i said:


> You will please excuse my ignorance Alf but it sounds like you are a she and not a he, is that correct?


Nobody's perfect... :wink: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Midnight (14 Jun 2006)

nothin glamorous about mine.... just an old nickname..


----------



## mailee (14 Jun 2006)

Sorry for my ignorance ALF, it is nice to know that this isn't a male dominated pleasure of ours though. Just a pity I can't get my other half interested in it. Not even my boy has any interest unless it has a screen!


----------



## Anonymous (14 Jun 2006)

Well.....

I was born into the name Antony which, without the 'h', shortens rather nicely...


----------



## matt (14 Jun 2006)

Just posting to check what my username is...


----------



## matt (14 Jun 2006)

oh yeah, that'd be the one. No explanation necessary me thinks?


----------



## Lord Nibbo (15 Jun 2006)

My christian name is David. The first time I was called Nibbo was by my father when I was your normal rebelious teenager, where he got it from I don't know. All my brothers just carried on using Nibbo when/if they were being sarcastic. Then along came the internet and on other forums I was better known as Sir Nibbo owing to the fact that name nibbo was already used but getting longer in the tooth and with promotion from swmbo it's evolved to Lord Nibbo.


----------



## Richard in Smithville (15 Jun 2006)

Lets see.....My name is Fred and I live in Montreal.

No,no,no,no,no.........sorry, one of those episodes again :shock: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Actually it's self explanatory.


----------



## syntec4 (15 Jun 2006)

syntec4- 
Erm its a brand of engine oil. I was sat in my little office many years ago signing up for a bike forum and wanted a user name. I looked up on the wall and there was a signed poster of Chris Walker, then riding in british superbikes. His Kawasaki was sponsored by syntec4... That'll do i though, And i've used it on a few forums and mailing lists since then. I just find it easy to remember now. ;-) 

Lee.


----------



## gwaithcoed (15 Jun 2006)

Living in Wales, and trying to learn the language I chose Gwaithcoed (Woodwork in English) seemed appropriate at the time    
 

Alan


----------



## George_N (16 Jun 2006)

I'm another boring old f**t who used his name.


----------



## andrewm (16 Jun 2006)

George_N":oh3adpnh said:


> I'm another boring old f**t who used his name.


<AOL>
me too :lol: 
</AOL>


----------



## Shadowfax (16 Jun 2006)

No good reason to call yourself after a wizard's horse but I did!
How sad is that?
Just picked the name out of the air, I think!

SF


----------



## RogerS (16 Jun 2006)

Lord Nibbo":jicnrv7x said:


> My christian name is David. The first time I was called Nibbo was by my father when I was your normal rebelious teenager, where he got it from I don't know.



My father used to refer to some people as 'His Nibs' and there is this explanation here. Does any of that ring true?


----------



## mudman (16 Jun 2006)

Well, caving came before woodwork and a side product of caving is getting extremely muddy. Me and my mate Mark went into a cave called Ogof Cynnes one day and we came out covered head to toe in mud. We were the human mud monsters, or 'mudmen'. So, when I had to think up a username for web fora, mudman came to mind.


----------



## superunknown (17 Jun 2006)

Mine comes from the title of one of my favourite albums.

The band is called Down and the album title is called Nola. If you like heavy music - kinda Black Sabbath with with a groovy twist, I really recommend it


----------



## JPEC (20 Jun 2006)

Dead boring me, J P Edwards Carpentry( Julian Paul)

Hey if i ran a garage i'd be Jpeg!
Ok i'll get my coat  
Julian


----------



## Vormulac (20 Jun 2006)

It's a moniker I've been using for years now, based on Lord Vormulac Unsleep, the vampire general from one of Brian Lumley's Necroscope books (my favourite horror series).

Vormulac.


----------



## filsgreen (13 Jul 2006)

Mine is an amalgam of Phil Greenough, boring or what. And it may give an idea of my savvy :lol:


----------



## Jorden (13 Jul 2006)

I play online MUDs a lot and Jorden is the first (and longest lasting) character name I picked. He started out as Jorden the pilot, then Jorden the warrior, then Jorden the thief, but currently is Jorden the healer.

Dennis


----------



## sliver (14 Jul 2006)

Boringly, I signed up for this forum & wanted to use 'splinter'. Cor! I hear you saying.... 'That would be a brilliant name for a woodworking forum user, the man must be a genious. We mut fall at his feet'. :lol: :lol: 

Disaster struck when it would not let me use the name. Soooooooo, 'Sliver' was the closest thing to it. Just makes me sound like a mere mortal now instead of the super-hero I intended to be. :lol: Such is life.
Your friend as ever, Zaphod Beebelbrox.....err...sorry

Sliver.


----------



## Bean (14 Jul 2006)

Sorry silver could you repeat that, my fish slipped


----------



## Colin C (14 Jul 2006)

As you can guess its my name too but there is a colinc on here too :shock: :wink: 
Hows that :roll:


----------



## sliver (14 Jul 2006)

Bean":2xhqk0zd said:


> Sorry silver could you repeat that, my fish slipped


 AWWWWW Bean, you've not stuck it in your ear the wrong way round again have you???? :lol: :lol: 

Life, don't talk to me about life......


----------



## dddd (15 Jul 2006)

My name is Ford,
you can work out the rest!


----------



## Bean (15 Jul 2006)

> My name is Ford,
> you can work out the rest!



Its not Prefect is it ??


----------

